# I Couldn't Wipe The Smile Off



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I had to share this with you

I had an opportunity to take an advanced driver training school at the local race track. Boy was in fun...I had a smile on my face that took 3 days to wipe off. The pic is when I just returned pulling into my drive.

I thought I was a good driver until I took the school - Boy did I learn a lot about braking, handling avoidance, corner, skid control, skid recovery and my reaction time. I have a new respect for drivers...there is more to it than just stepping on the gas.

I would do this again and have actually signed up DW for next year (PSS - it is a secret) It is not to often that you actually learn something useful and have an absolute blast doing it...oh yeh the car helped too.










The school was about safety but did have an opportunity to take the car around the track a few times -























This makes me wonder if there are training schools for pulling trailers? Can you imagine a school where it is safe and controlled and where they teach you how to handle blown tires, sway, emergency braking etc while pulling a trailer.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I've wanted to do this for quite awhile. Did you use your own car? I certainly can understand why they (might) not do that and would want to have full control/authority over the cars they do use but I'd _really _like to take the course in _MY _Miata) !!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

They supplied all of the cars and it was a variety of them...most were everyday type cars...from vans to sedans

But at the end of the day you could take your own car; after you signed your life away and the insurance...

it is even better when you can borrow a car









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> it is even better when you can borrow a car


I see your point.....


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet! I'm smiling with you.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> This makes me wonder if there are *training schools for pulling trailers?* Can you imagine a school where it is safe and controlled and where they teach you how to handle blown tires, sway, emergency braking etc while pulling a trailer.
> 
> Thor


























Yanno Thor you just might be on to something here?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> it is even better when you can borrow a car


I see your point.....








[/quote]

Can I borrow the Miata









Just kidding, however It's my dream to have a Blue one some day !! and I actually have a picture posted on my vision board of the one I'll have









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> This makes me wonder if there are *training schools for pulling trailers?* Can you imagine a school where it is safe and controlled and where they teach you how to handle blown tires, sway, emergency braking etc while pulling a trailer.
> 
> Thor


























Yanno Thor you just might be on to something here?








[/quote]

I would be the first to sign up for any type of school that would take me and our tv and tt somewhere and teach me everything about towing.....oh...and most importantly..........RICK WOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO BE THERE WHILE I LEARN!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

That sounds great. We do a similar program called EVOC. Emergency vehicle operators course. This thing does not have the top speed you do but we have people pulling out in front of us, stopping for no reason, swerving, try to beat us down the road. Its like the game frogger sometimes......


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Easy solution. You have a very big truck.

Ramming speed Mr. Scott.











battalionchief3 said:


> ... we have people pulling out in front of us, stopping for no reason, swerving, try to beat us down the road. Its like the game frogger sometimes......


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That sounds cool! be sure to check your vette out very well, ive heard they dont handle that type of driving very well. tend to break stuff i think.







Thats probably one of the the best car to have experienced that in! (at least a close second to a Cobra)









Congrats and drive safe!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> That sounds great. We do a similar program called EVOC. Emergency vehicle operators course. This thing does not have the top speed you do but we have people pulling out in front of us, stopping for no reason, swerving, try to beat us down the road. Its like the game frogger sometimes......


EVOC here too for Rick at the PD


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds like Mr. Sayonara is a Ford man.....found on roadside dead.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> *Can I borrow the Miata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh......no









...but, I might add, dreams are good to have! Believe it (!!!!!) and, someday, it WILL be your's


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay, Thor, a couple of things come to mind. 1) We missed you at the MI Rally that you were definitely going to attend. 2) I have always wanted to do that. I dated a guy that raced Mini-Champs and I almost had the opportunity to drive it on the course but he wrecked it and then I stopped dating him (not for that reason, of course







). 3) Nice smile. 4) Nice kid. 5) I'd like to take that trailer course. I wonder if we could somehow connect that to the Keystone Rally next year! 5) WHAT THE HECK IS THAT SYDNEY DOING IN YOUR DRIVEWAY?














Boy, things sure can change when a girl's offline for awhile. Oh yeah, 1 more thing, why do you still have an Outback in your driveway ... or isn't that an Outback? (My vision's changed alot in the last few months too).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is awesome Thor
Glad you have a great time doing it

Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Sounds like Mr. Sayonara is a Ford man.....found on roadside dead.


Man, what would you guys do if we did not give you a simple acronym name to entertain yourselves with ?








I love those vettes! the DW and I have been entertaining getting a 3rd "fun" vehicle and id love it to be an 08 Vette. The DW has her own thoughts...like a MB.







.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Sounds like Mr. Sayonara is a Ford man.....found on roadside dead.


Man, what would you guys do if we did not give you a simple acronym name to entertain yourselves with ?








I love those vettes! the DW and I have been entertaining getting a 3rd "fun" vehicle and id love it to be an 08 Vette. The DW has her own thoughts...like a MB.







.
[/quote]

Reading the car rags for the last year or so... the new model Mercedes have been getting pretty bad reviews. Their quality seems to be headed down the toilet. Personally, I'd go Beamer or one of the new Cadillac models if shopping in that class.

Everybody's raving about the new corvette though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nonny

Nice to hear from you again. My sig pic is from my driveway - We bought a Sydney and were selling our 28RSS. I took the opportunity to a take beacuse we had both TT for several weeks in our drive. Lots of comments from the neighbours.

Ramming speed - Good One - LMAO

Driver towing school - it maybe worth pursuing. Maybe a trucking school could offer something like this for a day based on numbers. I know the driver training I took gets tailored to what ever you wish ... it is all based on number of people and the $$$ you are willing to spend.

I will see what I can drum up over the long winter months

Wolfie

I will trade you cars

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor - too cool!







I have to give you my phone number so you can call me next time - hey I'm only 20 minutes away remember.









Seriously, looks like a lot of fun was had by all. Helps nicely to have access to a cool car







from GM.

Wayne


----------

